# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Merkez Bankası'nı soyanlar şimdi de Türk halkını soyuyor

## ceydaaa

21-08-2011-buyuk-okyanustaki-2-bin-nufuslu-cennet-ada-aitutakinin-tek-bankasi-soyuldu.-varini-yo.jpgBaşbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan Meclis kürsüsünden çok ama çok haklı bir gerekçeyle muhalefete yükleniyor; "2001 krizinde Merkez Bankası soyulurken neredeydiniz?"

Evet, Başbakan'ın da değindiği gibi bu ülkede Merkez Bankası dahi soyulmuş şekilde devralındı. Pijamalı karşılamalar, aile fotoğrafları bu ülkenin adeta soygun fotoğraflarının bir başka delili idi.

Özel bankalar soyuldu

Kamu bankaları soyuldu

Yetmedi

Bir de Merkez Bankası'nı soydular.

Kim nasıl unutabilir o karanlık yılları. Aslında hiç ama hiç hatırlamak istemediğimiz yıllardı o yıllar. Ülkeyi felakete taşıyacak yapısal sorunların dahi temelleri aynı zihniyetlerce atılmıştı.

Kim ister ki borç batağına düşmüş ülkeyi? Kim ister ki ödenen vergileri hep faize giden bir ülkeyi? Kim ister ki soyguncuların iktidara yakın olduğu bir ülkeyi?

Açıkçası ben hiç istemiyorum.

Hatta hatırlamak bile istemiyorum.

Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan Merkez Bankası'nı soyanları da yeniden ilan ediyor. Soygunu trilyonlarca rakamlarla ortaya seriyor. Ama bu bankaların kim olduklarını söyleyemiyoruz. O işi yapanlar Rahşan affına sığınıyor da, soyguncuları ifşa edenleri affedecek bir af söz konusu değil.

TOBB Yönetim Kurulu Başkan Yardımcısı Halim Mete bir fıkra anlatmıştı. Temel ve Dursun ormanda gezerken karşılarına birden ayı çıkmış. Temel, Dursun'a saldıran ayıyı bir atışta öldürmüş ama ormancı, av yasağında ayıyı vurdular diye Temel'i mahkemeye vermiş. Hâkim kanuna karşı geldi diye suçlayınca, Temel "kanun nedir" diye sormuş. Hâkim kanunun Ankara'da 550 vekil tarafından çıkarıldığını anlatmış. Bunun üzerine Temel "ahh ah o ayının bile Ankara'da adamı var da benim yok" diye isyan etmiş.

Şimdi nasıl? Merkez Bankası'na varacak kadar bu ülkenin soyulmasına vesile olanlar kurtulurken, bunları açıklayanların durumu da aynen fıkraya benzer şekil alıyor. Onların Rahşan'ı vardı ve kurtuldular. Ama soyguncuları ifşa etmeye kalksak bizim kimsemiz yok. Çünkü banka adı söylemek SUÇ...

Ama hep geçmişi yaşayarak gidemeyiz. Hep o karanlık yılları örnek vererek bugünün yanlışlarını da örtemeyiz, örtmemeliyiz. Bugün bankalar ne yapıyor?

Nerede ise her adım para haline getirilmiş bir ülke olduk. Kanunlar içerisinde birçok işlem bankalar üzerinden zorunlu hale getirildi. Bankalar ve Bakan "kredi değil" dedikleri kredi kartları limitleri hiç sorgulanmıyor. O kartların bırakın aidatını, gecikme faizleri tefecide bile yok.

Hesaplarlar işletilirken zaten fon adı verilen bir soygun düzenine ek olarak bir de hesap işletim ücreti üzerinden soygun gibi paralar kesiliyor.

Yeni Şafak Gazetesi okurları banka soygunlarını aslında çok iyi biliyor. Tasarruf ettikleri birleşmeden bile masraf diye para kesebilen bankalar şimdi ne olacak?

Bu kadar vahşi bir bankacılık sektörü varken Başbakan acaba ne düşünüyor? Mesela zorunlu bankacılık işlemlerini kaldırmayı düşünür mü?

On yıl önce Merkez Bankası dahi soyulup hesap halkın sırtına yüklenirken, şimdi doğrudan halkın soyulmasının ne farkı olabilir. Soygun soygundur, adı masraf olsa da, farklı şey olsa da ne farkeder.

kaynak : yenisafak.com.tr

----------

